# Devonport Tugs



## Bob S

Three tugs operated by W J Reynolds, photographed off Torpoint around 1970.
*ANTONY*, built 1921, 137 tons, ex: CORGARTH.
*CARBEILE*, built 1929, 110 tons, ex: GEORGE LIVESEY.
*TREVOL*, built 1921, 137 tons, ex:REAGARTH.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Bob.
Your photos of W.J.Reynolds tugs brought back some memories.
My grandfather was an engineer on the Antony in post war years and he lived in
Torpoint,Cornwall where I used to holiday back in the sixties and seventies.
The tugs I think Reynolds had about six or seven in the fleet used to be moored
just offshore from Torpoint.
Reynolds I remember had also the Trethosa and the smaller tug Wolsdon.
Presume all have now been scrapped.

Best wishes
Keith Seville


----------



## R58484956

W J Reynolds fleet in 1953.
Anthony 1902 115t
Clearwell 1927 139t
FHC No;2 1913 137t
Tactful 1909 112t
Trethosa 1884 119t
Trevol 1917 136t


----------



## John Mavin

*WJ Reynolds tugs*

I was very interested to see the posting relating to these tugs. I lived at Torpoint between 1956 and 1963 and our first house overlooked the whole of Devonport north yard, and this first stimulated my interest in ships (you can imagine the impact on a nine-year old watching the build-up of the fleet preparing to sail to Suez).

As you say, the Reynolds tugs were moored on the Torpoint side, just upstream from the ferry.

We later moved to Chapeldown Road which overlooked St. John's Lake. Here WJ Reynolds had a slipway and, more often than not, one of "Tacky's Tugs" (as they were called) was on the stocks having some work done.

I recently visited Torpoint for the first time in about 40 years but a family funeral prevented me from spending too much time going around my old haunts - maybe this year!

John Mavin


----------



## 3762dazzer

Class photo's, looks like the Eagle or Ark Royal in the background of Carbeile with a Buccaneer her the back end.
Leander class frigate covered in red lead behind Trevol, possibly HMS Scylla, the last built there in 1971


----------



## seafarer1951

*Tacky's Tugs*



Bob S said:


> Three tugs operated by W J Reynolds, photographed off Torpoint around 1970.
> *ANTONY*, built 1921, 137 tons, ex: CORGARTH.
> *CARBEILE*, built 1929, 110 tons, ex: GEORGE LIVESEY.
> *TREVOL*, built 1921, 137 tons, ex:REAGARTH.


Hi Bob

Fantastic to see the first tug I worked on with Arther Reynolds company the Trevol our skipper was George Prescott my engineer was Eric Bunsen I was Eric's stoker for two years before transferring to the Tactful under "Curly" Ron Palmer and Alan Johnston. In 1972 Reynolds Co was taken over by Cory's of Bristol. However I noticed their was no photo of the Tactful I would like to commission Ray Hunt a local artist to paint both tugs which I served on.

Ron Carter


----------



## kipstone

*Reynolds Tugs*

I just stumbled across this post & remembered I had a photo of the Tugs. This was taken at the end August 1980 - looks like Trevol & Antony were destined for the scrap yard in the very near future. I don't know what the third tug was called in the background. There is a black & white copy from a different angle on Flickr


----------



## tug

The tugs in the background are Tactful and Carbeile. The book Tacky's Tugs by Capt Stephen Carter, ISBN 978 0 906294 66 6 published by Twelveheads Press in 2008 would probably be of interest.


----------



## Paul Willoughby

*Torpoint tugs*

I'm looking for photos of the 6 tugs owned and run by WJ Reynolds in the 50's, 60's and 70's which were moored on the Torpoint side of the Tamar, opposite Devonport dockyard. Can anyone help?


----------



## Paul Willoughby

*Torpoint tugs*

I'm looking for photos of the 6 tugs owned and run by WJ Reynolds in the 50's, 60's and 70's which were moored on the Torpoint side of the Tamar, opposite Devonport dockyard. Can anyone help?


----------



## Norseman2

Hi Guys

I know it's an old thread but ...

I read Anthony and Trevol were HS tugs 29 & 28 before becoming Reynolds. No photos but I have a description of civilian, dockyard, wartime colours if that helps. The description is on a plan I have; if any one wants the info then I'll happily type it out. 

If anyone has photos of the anchor crane & anchor or other fittings I would like to see them. A friend died without ever finishing his HS tug model. I thought I might finish it for him, hence my interest. 

Dave


----------

